# Any idea what Xmas LGB train set this is and value?



## tomas21 (Jan 16, 2008)

Passing by a store I saw this in their window. Any idea what this set is and potential value.

Engine + 7 cars (track, transformer, original boxes)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB Christmas equipment always brings high prices and there is a powered tender displayed. My guess is anywhere from 700 to 1000 dollars, more $$ if any units have sound. 

H


----------



## tomas21 (Jan 16, 2008)

The car behind the tender is a sound car.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Orgiinal set would have been a premium set although other than decoration they weren't really different. Figure $300 to $400. Each car varied based again on what it was. Sound car was a little over a $100 to maybe $130. Tender was $120 to $150. Extra passenger cars depending on lights and wheels were $60 to $100 each extra freight cars again dpending on what they were and wheels were $40 to $80 or better. 

Is that a rough enough guideline? 

Chas 

P.S. Please bear in mind my ideas of pricing go back to what I remember selling them for when I worked at a hobby shop 12 years ago. I'm sure I'm off on a few items. I do not however subscribe to the theory that the LGB still on store shelves has doubled in worth. Not to me and not when a few short months ago it was selling at a huge discount.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The powered Christmas Tender's are pertty rare, the ones with sound seem very hard to find.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you thinking of buying it or selling it? If you're buying then I'd see what the whole set is being asked for. If selling, sell each individual piece rather than the whole set. With LGB items this seems to be the best way to get maximum dollars.


----------



## tomas21 (Jan 16, 2008)

The collector is asking $1200


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Bit steep to my mind. 

IMO It's just a fancy paint Stainz set..... plus some extras. Collectors are often funny birds. If they are selling it's almost always pricey, if they're buying they'll usually nit pick you to death over nearly invisible "defects". 

If you want to RUN it you'd probably need to add a 2017 to pull the tender and freight cars and let the Stainz pull the coaches on 2 loops (or automate it to alternate with a siding like they do in O scale). 

It's your money, but I'd talk to the guy and see how "firm" the price is....and maybe offer him half that to start.(maybe 3/4 if you really want it)


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

*Paid $100.00 for mine on eBay and bought some extra equipment and now kitbashing my own. Even had the tender before I started for $25.00 but the sound sytem in it was busted. Think after Christmas I will send it off and put in TE remote. Not to sure yet.*
*Toad*


----------

